# RN with CPC and Insurance Experience



## CBenn7630 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking for part-time/remote work. I have experience in the insurance industry, and I am a registered nurse with my CPC. If I can fit your needs please contact me. My resume' follows:

125 Adrienne Lane
Rock Spring, GA 30739	423-902-4438
CBenn7630@aol.com

Cheryl Bennett

My objective is to obtain a coding position working from home that will enable me to utilize my degrees in nursing, coding, and organizational management.
My experience includes: planning, organizing, developing workflows, implementing, complete classroom training, and setting and completing departmental and personal goals and objectives. My experience also includes supervision of clinical and non-clinical staff. I also have experience in medical review, utilization management, appeals, and education of staff. My experience includes creation of training material and reviewing medical records. While employed at BlueCross BlueShield of Tennessee I have gained experience in Medicaid, Medicare, and the Commercial lines of business. Please see bolded areas below in the Experience section.

Education
2000 - 2001	Covenant College	Lookout Mountain, GA
	Bachelor of Science Degree in Organizational Management
	Graduated with a 3.78 GPA

1989 â€“ 1992         Chattanooga State Comm. College     Chattanooga, TN
•	Associates Degree in Nursing (Registered Nurse)

December 2005       Passed the Certified Professional Coders National Examination; continue to hold the certification for a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) through continuing education â€“ (36 credit hours every two years).

Experience	
1995 â€“ present	BlueCross BlueShield of TN	Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
	Created and delivered education and training materials for clinical and non-clinical employees
	Reviewed medical records to determine medical necessity
	Created policies and procedures for several departments
	Assisted in the creation of the Commercial appeals department
	Reviewed medical records for correct coding and reimbursement of claims
	Provided education and training for internal employees, and the provider community in the Medicare arena
	Completed the appeal process for Commercial and Medicare DME products
	Experience obtained in Commercial, Managed Care Products, TennCare, and Medicare products
	Supervisor of nursing staff  of approximately 30 registered nurses
	Completed quality checks on clinical and non-clinical staff, with results presented to upper management for second level appeals for DME
	Completed questions and answers (Inter-Reviewer Reliability (IRR)

	2003 - 2006	Contin-U-Care	Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
	Provided coverage at Erlanger Medical Center on an as needed basis
	Patient care in the following areas at Erlanger Medical Center: medical/surgical floor, trauma step-down unit, orthopedics

	1997 â€“ 1999	Memorial Hospital	Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
	Completed patient care on the pediatric floor
	Completed patient care while working on the IV team.
	Maintained coverage of the entire hospital while on the IV team.

	1994 â€“ 1997	Hutcheson Medical Center	Ft. Oglethorpe, GA
Registered Nurse
	Completed patient care on the pediatric floor
	Worked in a PRN basis
	Completed patient care on adult patients placed on the pediatric floor due to no rooms available on other floors within the hospital

1995 â€“ 1995                    Superior Home Health             Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
•	Staff nurse in the office
•	Completed new admission forms
•	Supervised home health aides
•	Home visits while home health aides were in the home
•	Completed patient care in the patient's home for other nurses

1990 â€“ 1995                   East Ridge Hospital                  Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
•	Nurse Tech while attending nursing school
•	Medical/Surgical floor
•	Completed patient care in the newborn nursery, labor and delivery, newborn intensive care nursery, transport nurse, mother-baby floor.
•	Supervisory/Charge Nurse in newborn nursery for ten months.

Additional Information	
I had an article published in the magazine, The Coding Edge, regarding durable medical equipment (DME). I use several Microsoft systems without problems; they include Outlook, Word, Excel, and PowerPoint. I have training/knowledge of FACETS and CareAdvance systems.


----------

